# Arrow Lube



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

its well worth the time on HD mackenzies and lonestar targets. my speed setup this year was going core deep at 35 yards with acc's and 312 fps. after 35 i had no probglem pulling but under 35 it usually took two guys. i was using murphy's oil soap for a long time until i changed to..."don't laugh"... trojan lube!!!! it works great for archery as well as getting yer swerve on...lmao.
i have used woody's a few times but there is no way in hell i would ever pay for so little of a amount. good stuff but too expensive in my book.
try trojan man and see if it is like the stuff you are thinking about marketing. if it is, i wouldnt mind trying out some without the GF complaining im using the personal stash, hehehehe.

NvS out.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I used an arrow lube for a long time, but the more and more I started to think about it, it seemed rather pointless. The lube assisted the arrows to go in deeper, which makes them equally harder to pull out. All you really need is a good arrow puller. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## RIG (Oct 13, 2003)

Thats a good point Mike. One thing I found that the lube does help with, is the foam doesn't stick to the shaft as bad.


----------



## Cityboy (Feb 27, 2003)

I use arrow lube and find it quite helpfull in removal of the arrows from the target buck . Specifically in carpet or foam style bucks. It also seems to help prolong the finish on my arrows. Just my opinion.
Thanks
Cityboy


----------



## RIG (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the imput Cityboy. What lube do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I use a bar of soap! It's cheap (free if you pick up the little ones in hotel rooms AND they fit nicely in your quiver pocket). Avoid Dove soap, it's to flaky, doesn't stick well to the shaft. Hit the first couple of inches of your shaft with the bar and it comes out of the target nicely. I have not found that my arrows penetrate any farther when soaped, but they sure do pull a bunch easier. 
I also have used silicone that they sell for tires and trim. You can pick up a big bottle for a couple of bucks and it works well also. Cut a hole in the bottom of a film canister, stuff a piece of sponge in it, soak it with silicone and you are set. The reason that I quit using the silicone is I don't know for sure that it won't soften carbon shafts (I used it for years on alluminum, but quit when I went to carbons). I don't know that it will hurt carbon shafts, I just don't know that it won't.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Go for it!*

If you have an arrow lube that works and dosen't cost an arm and a leg you will have no trouble selling it after the word gets out. Right now I use Pladge in my slickstick but my son uses a bar of Ivory soap and that works very well.
Petrolium based products are not good to use on carbon I heard.
Can't swear to this but still won't use it on my carbon arrows.


----------



## Cityboy (Feb 27, 2003)

*Woody's Arrow Lube.*

Thanks for asking I use Woody's Arrow Lube. I apply it to each shaft at the start of a field shoot and don't have to apply anymore until the next shoot or time I practice. Are you going to sell yours if so for how much??? and how much do you get for the price?? Always looking for something new !!
Thanks Again 
Cityboy


----------



## Sweden Archer (Oct 22, 2003)

*Arrow Lubrification*

Hi there ,
I have used Silicone Oil on my Gold Tips for a at least 2 years now and there is absolutely no problem. Silicone is an very inert material and it will not attack anything. It helps a lot when pulling carbons out of 3D targets , but you should get some of the real stuff (thick) silicone oils with a high viscosity. One manufacturer is Dow Corning.
Just lubricate about the first inch of the arrow and you´re all set.
Point with bigger diameters than the shaft (EZ-Pull) helps a lot too.


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

*Lube is good*

I use liquid Ivory dishsoap for shooting into Whitetail and Saunder matts, works for me. Cheap, readily available and "fresh" scented to boot.   

While Whitetails are the greatest, it can be difficult to pull unlubed arrows from a new butt. Lube for me means less exertion, more energy for focus.

This summer I shot into the center of a brand-new Saunders matt at our State 900 without any lube and it took 4 people to get my x10's back out. 2 to hold the butt and 2 to pull the arrow. My 10's came out with butt material (prairie grass) bonded right to the shaft, gotta love those matts. Switched butts, put on my trusty Ivory and I could pull them myself, no bondo either. Though, since the other butt was older, I can't just give credit to the lube. 

Always interested in new products as long as they perform as advertised. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## RIG (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. My lube is silcone based and seems to work just as well as Woody's. I could be biased. It will be about half the price of woody's for the same amount. 

Do you think some of you could help me out? I would like to send some free samples to some of you for testing. Right now it is going to about 2-4 weeks out because I'm waiting on labels and other packageing. If anyone is interested PM me with your name and address.

I want to make sure this stuff works before I sell it to the public. Nothing more I hate than when I buy some new gimmick that doesn't work. My entire business is going to based on quality archery products for affordable prices.


----------



## mace (Aug 28, 2003)

I have been using the arrow lube from Carbon Express. It was around $6 for a small bottle. I shoot around 200-300 shots a week and lube the arrows a couple of time each session. I have probably used this bottle for about 5 weeks and am not halfway through with it. To me, even if it cost $10 it is worth not having an arrow crack while trying to pull it out of a target.


----------



## Texas Bowhunter (Jul 26, 2002)

*Arrow lube*

Woodys Arrow Lube all the way
Hes out of New York


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Woody's*

I have tried all of the above types of lubricants. NOTHING has even come close to the quality, and effectivness of the Woody's Arrow Lube. Anything that can get a Redline to pull easily out of a new McKenzie 3D, has got to be doing something right.
When I go to a tourny, I usually end up putting some on everyones arrows, even the ones that already have a "Lube Tube" on their quiver. They are usually amazed at how much better the Woody's is.

Sorry to sound like a commercial...


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Don't worry about sounding like a commercial. What you say is true. Woody's is THE best I've ever used and I've tried them all, soap, sprays, silicones, etc etc. Woody's beats them hands down. PERIOD. So far one bottle has lasted two years and I will probably get at least another six months out of it. $11.00 is too much to spend on a arrow lube that lasts two full seasons? Give me a break!!! Open up the wallet and let them moths out fellows.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Punch_Master*

How many 3-D shoots do you attend in a season? How often do you have to lube your arrow. 
Just trying to get some perspective on how long I could expect a bottle of Woody's to last.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm at a 3D about every other weekend. I usually apply a little bit of lube after about 6-7 targets(using the same arrow of course). Most of the time, I'm the person pulling the arrows in the group, so I use it on the other shooters arrows as well. No one seems to mind, and It has lasted me two 3D seasons now.

The best thing though...NO PULLER REQUIRED!!!!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I shoot 3D every weekend and usually 2 to 3 days a week all spring, summer and fall long. I shoot alot actually. You usually only have to apply it about every fifth target or so. If you are shooting Rineharts I wouldn't even bother using lube. Most of the targets around here are Mackenzies so I need the lube. You don't have to drench the arrow in the stuff, just the first inch or so. It goes a long way.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*lube*

im with bowd, hand soap works as good as any of that lube,i use a bar of soap in all my targets, i would spent a dime on lubes. some bow clubs dont like guys shooting that silicone lube into their targets. just my 2 cents


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: lube*



steve hilliard said:


> *some bow clubs dont like guys shooting that silicone lube into their targets.* just my 2 cents


 Never heard of that before. I have tried the soap, and it did work pretty good. But the Woody's works 10X's better. Seriously, try it. You won't be dissappointed. As far as spending the $$, well that's up to you. I just don't find $11.00 to be that bad for something that has, so far, lasted me 2 3D seasons.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Ditto on what Zark said


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*Who, what, when samples*

What qualifications do we need to get a sample. There is nothing you can say, post, describe, or pontificate that will convince me this is a good product (not saying it isn't). Samples speak for themselves.

We need samples!!! and SOME idea on pricing.

Jim G,


----------



## RIG (Oct 13, 2003)

Easy Jim G, I didn't mean to make anyone mad. If you look above at my original post I said if you would p.m. me your name and address I will send you sample as soon as they are available. Thank you


----------



## SPOTTYBOW (Oct 23, 2003)

SOAP!!!
I can't say I've seen a lot of people using lube here in the UK but considering the predominant weather conditions soap would be good for a laugh. Spot the frothy quiver!!!


----------



## RIG (Oct 13, 2003)

SPOTTYBOW said:


> *SOAP!!!
> I can't say I've seen a lot of people using lube here in the UK but considering the predominant weather conditions soap would be good for a laugh. Spot the frothy quiver!!! *



LOL


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*No offense meant*

RIG,
Perhaps that was a bit harsh. I apologize. I'm not doggin ya. Guess I missed the post about the PM. I'll send you a PM.

Any idea on availability? Thanks.

Jim G,


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

I use Wooody's and the butts I shoot at are made of Temlok(sp?) I believe that is what they are made of.All I know is that it is a pain in the *** to pull my carbon arrows out of it w/out lubing them. As far as people complaining about paying for lube, if I remeber right if abent or broken shaft is about the same price as a bottle of lube. To me it is an insurance policy. Just my $0.02.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I use Black Magic ( car tire shine ) I bought 1 bottle about 4 years ago 16 fl oz. for around 5.00 and I have only used about an oz. so far . 
works real good for me just about 1 inch on the shaft is all thats needed , and I aggree with Sweden Archer the ez pull point by Goldtip works well too. Again you only have to lub up about every 7th or 8th Shot.

John


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

I have been shooting 3D since the game started.I have used car wax silicon spray armoral Ivory soap and WOODYS and WOODYS is the king of arrow lube.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*arrow lube*

woody's works great but is very expensive and smelly. God forbid you ever drop the bottle on the floor of the archery range and have to clean up that mess. Been ther done that! Black Magic tire wet is probably some of the best stuff that I have ever used and very economical.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

It's 11 dollars a bottle. It lasts for years. How do you figure that's expensive? Just one of my arrows costs three times that.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I know some people that would drive to other side of town, to save a dollar. 
Personally, I think that the Woody's is one of the few things around that is well worth the price they charge.

As for the dropping on the floor thing, i guess it could happen. I don't use it indoors, so I don't know. I have dropped on the ground a couple of times, but the damn bottle is pretty thick and doesn't break that easy.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

It is true that arrow goes deeper when it is lubricated but that alone does not make arrow hard to pull out of target. Arrow truly burns in target and there is sure adhession between arrow and ethafoam target. To prevent this adhession and burning good oil is essential.

I have tried both grease like gasget silicone and turtle liquid silicone but best is industrial type siliconeoil. And it is cheap.


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

Just wrap your Woody's bottle with a good bit of duct tape and you don't have to worry about it breaking and spilling all over the place. Maybe Woody could make a bottle holder to protect the glass bottle.


----------

